# churches of montreal



## mathjak107 (Jul 18, 2016)

took a trip to montreal and found it photography heaven .

all handheld using the fuji x100s


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

Wow!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2016)

Magnifique!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 18, 2016)

we only take the little fuji's on trips  when we fly . they are fabulous for travel . all the big nikon gear is used generally locally  when we have the car with us . the fuji's work well in low light and have special features that are just great for travel and street photography . only problem is with some extra battery's they run 1500 a piece . we needed 2 of them since my wife won't let me have anything she doesn't .


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

I have found unless I'm doing something special with a shot, that my Samsung phone takes pics almost as good in quality as my Canon DSLR. 

On a safari in Africa I took my 300 mm, put in on the automatic sports setting for action shots and got some great closeups while standing up through the opening in the roof.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 18, 2016)

it is never about the gear as much as it is about the photographer .  great gear can just add a bit to the equation  as well as having some editing skills . i  hate the way most in camera shots come out . to me they are a half finished product .  i like my work to reflect the way i see it in my head and my camera's built in programs do not reflect what i want .,


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> it is never about the gear as much as it is about the photographer .  great gear can just add a bit to the equation  as well as having some editing skills . i  hate the way most in camera shots come out . to me they are a half finished product .  i like my work to reflect the way i see it in my head and my camera's built in programs do not reflect what i want .,



True.  You can have the best gear but be a lousy photographer.  I hate lugging around the 300mm lens but for some things it's necessary - like wildlife that I couldn't get close to.  Or grandkids that won't be still for a photo.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> it is never about the gear as much as it is about the photographer .  great gear can just add a bit to the equation  as well as having some editing skills . i  hate the way most in camera shots come out . to me they are a half finished product .  i like my work to reflect the way i see it in my head and my camera's built in programs do not reflect what i want .,



How do you manage action shots on manual focus?


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 18, 2016)

many times i will set the camera to full manual .   i will focus at infinity , set a good speed for movement , set an aperture size with pretty good depth of field and then let auto iso run up and down setting the exposure .  this is where using a camera in manual mode has advantages . all my street photography is done that way .


----------

